# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Reći u vrtiču da je djete posvojeno

## ArI MaLi

Imamo situaciju da smo dijete upisali u vrtić a nismo nikome rekli da je posvojena, jednostavno se nije stvorila prilika da to kažemo... sad me zanima vaše mišljenje, kome i kako to reć? inaće apsolutno nemam problema sa tim i ćim me neko pita nešto tipa kako je prošao porod ili nešto slično ja kažem posvojena je i točka! ali sada smo se baš našli u situaciji kada nismo pametni kako da to kažemo i kome, dali samo tetama ili ravnateljici ili tajnici kojoj smo predavali papire?!

----------


## jelena.O

pitam ti frenda kad se vratim kak su oni to rješili, ali mislim da nisu rekli tetama.

----------


## Anemona

Nisam shvatila, zašto bi u vrtiću bilo kome trebalo reči da je dijete posvojeno?

----------


## spajalica

osobno ne vidim potrebu da im kazes da je posvojena. pri tome ne mislim da treba takvu cinjenicu skrivati, ali ni ti tete u vrticu ne bi nista dobile s tom informacijom.

----------


## Aradija

Nama su i u nasem maticnom centru i u onom od naseg sina savetovali da ne govorimo ni vaspitacima ni nastavnicima da je dete usvojeno. To zato sto oni ne dobijaju nikakvo formalno obrazovanje o tome i vrlo cesto imaju i sami predrasude tako da vise naskode deci nego sto pomognu. Tako se jednoj mojoj poznanici desilo da je rekla u vrticu da je dete usvojeno pa sve sto uradi vaspitacice su tumacile time - usvojen je. Tako da mi planiramo da tako cinimo, ali koliko ce to biti izvodljivo s obzirom da dete i samo moze pricati o usvajanju ili nam mogu postaviti tako neko direktno pitanje prilikom upisa, videcemo...

----------


## Anemona

> osobno ne vidim potrebu da im kazes da je posvojena. pri tome ne mislim da treba takvu cinjenicu skrivati, ali ni ti tete u vrticu ne bi nista dobile s tom informacijom.


Ovako i ja mislim.

----------


## čokolada

Velika je krenula u vrtić s 3,5g., a tetama smo rekle da je posvojena mislim negdje s 5 kad su krenule priče o obitelji, mame, tate, braća, sestre...da obrade i temu posvojenja kao način zasnivanja obitelji.

----------


## čokolada

Hoću reći, činilo mi se to kao dobra prilika i za drugu djecu da doznaju nešto više o tome, a i tete su to sjajno odradile. 
Mogla sam, naravno, i ne reći, ali cura bi sigurno u svojoj brbljavosti rekla i sama čim bi se ukazala prilika, a onda bi možda pao i koji nezgodan dječji komentar pa sam to htjela spriječiti.
Zanimljivo da niti u školi mnoga djeca nisu nikad čula za posvojenje pa je ispočetka bilo (bez loše namjere) svega (tuče li te maćeha, možeš li sad izabrati bolju obitelj?), ali je ona ipak već velika (i dobronamjerni edukator u duši) pa zna što i kako odgovoriti.

----------


## spajalica

nemam iskustva, pa pitam iz radoznalosti.
dakle ja sam uvjerena, da je bolje ne isticati to da je djete posvojeno. mislim da je puno bolje ovako kako je cokolada npravila. djeca su se upoznala, tete su upoznale i djete i posvojitelje. a onda su obavjestene o posvajanju.
naime iako u nasoj maloj familiji mislim da je to super i normalno, ponekda mi se u mojoj makrookolini cini da sam ja otok. da ljudi to bas ne vide tako kao ja. ljudi su puni predrasuda, sto me za neke nekad jako iznenadi. nije samo posvajanje u pitanju.
da li je stvarno tako ili je moja makrookilina ipak cudnovata?
pitam ljude s iskustvo m posvajanja, da li je predrasuda prisutna i u odgojno- skolskim ustanovama?

nadam se da ne.

----------


## čokolada

Misliš od strane nastavnika, pedagoga i sl.?
Ne znam, nisam primijetila. Kad sam primijetila simptome ADHD-a (a u vrtiću je 5.g. bila po tom pitanju vrlo kritična, da ne kažem kaotična) odmah po konzulticiji sa psihologom tetama sam spomenula tu sumnju upravo zato da ne bi krenulo povezivanje ponašanja s posvojenjem, lošim odgojem, genima i sl. Imali smo jedan vrlo iskren razgovor na tu temu, nakon kojeg je zbilja krenulo sve nabolje.

----------


## spajalica

cokolada to me raduje, zbilja.

----------


## ArI MaLi

voljela bi tete pripremiti jel moja curka već sad prića o tome... ne baš njima nešto razumljivo, ali ima jednu slikovnicu koju smo dali napraviti sa njenim slikama i ponekad je zna prepričavati.. ona sad ima 2,5 i mislila sam da još imam vremena ali to prepričavanje slikovnice bi možda kroz kojih par mj. moglo biti razumljivo. mi smo se isto preselili u manju sredinu i tu znaju neki ljudi , tj oni koji su nam bili u kući  :Rolling Eyes: , ali ja odmah sam otvorena za sve odgovore i tako se postavim, ne volim to isticat ali ne volim ni prešutit, nije fer prema mojoj curki, nekako je želimo odgajat da to prihvati kao nešto normalno a da će ljudi prićat i trudit se ponekad ju povrijedit i to je normalno, to je ljudska slabost, što netko iz neznanja a netko iz samo njemu znanih razloga, ali večinom takvi ljudi bi našli već nešto.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da to ne bi trebalo skrivati od teta, mislim da je sredina sve bolje upućena i puno otvorenija prema posvajanju nego što je to bilo ranije. S obzirom da dijete zna za to, mislim da bi trebalo reći i tetama eto čisto tako kada krenu priče o obitelji da se tete znaju malo pripremiti, nekad djeca i spontano među sobom pričaju o tome kroz igru. Super da si i ti otvorena i to stvarno nije neki podatak koji bi se trebao zataškivati kao što si rekla treba to prihvatiti kao nešto normalno a kako se vi postavljate prema tome tako će se i drugi (možda će nekima trebati malo vremena ali doći će na to). Ja imam također brata koji je posvojen i moji su rekli i tetama i u školi nastavnicima čisto da znaju taj podatak. Nikad nije bilo problema vezanih za to, iako je on kasnije bio problematičan u školi nikad nisu nastavnici isticali posvojenje kao nekakav razlog takvom ponašanju.

----------


## sonči

Mi smo mala sredina u kojoj se svi upleću u tuđe probleme pa tako i kad smo mi posvojili svi su znali vjerojatno još isti dan. 
Na poslu sam morala reći zbog čega izostajem u vrijeme kad smo prikupljali papire, posječivali mrvicu i tako..............pa se doznalo, nemožeš ništa sakriti tako nešto.
Kad sam je upisivala u vrtić tražili su me potvdu da je posvojena jer kao posvojena djeca imaju prioritet u upisu u vrtić. 
Ja na to nisam pristala jer NEMA NITKO PRAVO ČITATI PAPIRE O POSVOJENJU . Mrvica je bila primljena u vrtić i bez te "potvrde".
Kad sam bila na informativnom razgovoru teta psiholog me pitala da li je u redu da se moje dijete malo višepromatra zbog nekog emocionalnog razvoja(tako nešto, već sam zaboravila) Nisam na to pristala, već sam im rekla da ne želim da se moje dijete u bilo kojem pogledu izdvaja od druge djece i ako na bilo koji način to primjetim da ću razgovarati sa nadležnima.
Uglavnom tete znaju da je posvojena ali me nisu ništa pitale o tome.
Moja mrva napreduje super čak ponekad mislim kao da ima koju godinu više kako razgovara :Grin: ,obožava puzzle za one 5+god.,obožava dječje enciklopedije,(na mamu je pametna) :Cool: .

----------


## sonči

Sori nisam do kraja napisala stisnula sam slučajno.
Sada moja cura ima 3 godine i isto je počela ispitivat o tome(zašto ti nisi imala bebu u buši,zašto sam ja bila kod truge tete,................)
Mislim da bi tete trebale znati tu informaciju jer će vjerojatno i djeca početi ispitivati tako da se tete znaju postavit i odgovori djeci.
Tako je barem kod nas.

----------


## ArI MaLi

Ovo mi je skroz ok da nema tko čitati papire o posvojenju i slažem se cure s vama da moram reći da je posvojena! Mali Mimi jako mi je drago ćut da u školi nisu povezivali posvojenje sa problematičnošću jel na to sam vrlo vrlo osijetljiva i mogu reć da je to možda jedino što me može izbaciti iz takta, bar do sada je. imala sam slučaj gdje mi je jedna mama rekla da jednostavno koliko god mi nju usmjeravali da su ipak geni geni! o joojj!!  :gaah:  ta mama je vrlo školovana i na prvu vrlo draga osoba i nikada nebi rekla da ću to ćut iz njezinih usta.
No dobro moramo i to proć  :Razz:

----------


## čokolada

Hm...ne možemo negirati genetsko nasljeđe naše djece, napr. meni je ono često vidljivo na velikoj koja ima puno toga što mi nemamo (i obratno), u krajnjem slučaju možda je i ADHD naslijedila, a možda i nije, možda je on uzrokovan boravkom u ustanovi, možda sitnim oštećenjima u trudnoći ili porodu, a možda ničim od toga, nego nečim skroz desetim. 
Upravo zato i ne dozvoljavam da joj se bilo kakve negativnosti prišivaju ili tumače kroz prizmu posvojenja. 
Jedno je razgovarati o likovnom talentu ili manjku sluha kao genetskom nasljeđu, a drugo živost djeteta pripisati "tko zna kakvom" biološkom ocu.
Meni je jedino neprihvatljiv strah od tuđih gena, kao da će nas pojesti ili što? 
Evo, kod male (koju sam rodila) baš mi ide na živce upravo moja najveća karakteristika...i što ću sad?

----------


## brane

> Velika je krenula u vrtić s 3,5g., a tetama smo rekle da je posvojena mislim negdje s 5 kad su krenule priče o obitelji, mame, tate, braća, sestre...da obrade i temu posvojenja kao način zasnivanja obitelji.



...bilo da je posvojeno, potpomognutom oplodnjom na svijet došlo, mama ga rodila.....dijete je dijete....meni kao odgojitelju je činjenica da je dijete posvojeno totalno nebitna....

ALI!!!!

od vas roditelja djece koja su posvojena moram priznati da jako puno učim i jako puno vas čitam....

volila bih da mi roditelji kažu da je dijete posvojeno samo iz jednog razloga kojeg je čokolada navela...razgovor o obitelji....

djeca vole pričati o svojoj obitelji i jako su sretni radi toga...pogotovu kad krenu priče "ja imam dvije mame i dva tate" 

ili kad dijete kaže da nema mamu/tatu

u današnjem svijetu sve je moguće....

bilo bi mi dragho da mi roditelj kaže takvu info jer ipak i ja moram biti pripremljena na moguća pitanja i na situacije koje se mogu događati u simboličkim igrama obitelji i obiteljskog života....

koliko su god djeca nevina, dobra, iskrena toliko znaju biti i male zloće gdjer kopiraju razgovor roditelja od doma pa znaju dijete svojim riječima povrijediti.... npr. "tebe nije rodila tvoja mama "

u tom trenu ako znam da je dijete posvojeno, ima drugu mamu iz bilo kojeg razloga znam i ja kiako se postaviti u takvim situacijama...

odgojitelj uči zahvaljujući roditeljima i djeci...mi se razvijamo i rastemo iz dana u dan učeći s vama roditeljima i vašom djecom.... situacija posvojenog djeteta je za mene nešto sasvim normalno kao da mi kažeš "nebo je plavo" za mene je to podatak koji će mi pomagati u životu vašeg djeteta u vrtićkom okruženju...ništa drugo....

priče: ona je takva jer je posvojena....ma ona ti je posvojena....ko zna kakvi su je na svit donili itd..... su meni užasne....

jedna predivna psihoterapeutica je na jednom predivnom predavanju/radionici rekla: "ako imaš dovoljno povjerenja da mi ostaviš na brigu svoje dijete 10h dnevno u vrtiću, imaj povjerenja mi reči sve što će tom djetetu olakšati taj boravak samnom"

volila bih da me ispravite ako govorim nešto krivo .... jer zahvaljujući vama i vašim stalnpim pitanjima i odgovorima učim jako puno.....

----------


## pujica

Sonci, postoji potvrda koju se dobije u CZSS odakle je dijete posvojeno  - to nije rijesenje o posvajanju niti papir u kojem pisu bilo kakvi podaci o djetetu, nego jednostavno potvrda da je taj i taj par posvojio to i to dijete ( sa novim imenom i prezimenom naravno). Da nismo imali tu potvrdu nas M vjerojatno ne bio bio primljen u vrtic jer je prevelika navala djece, tako da to nije lose u odredjenim situacijama, a ovako prema pravilniku ima dodatbe bodove za upis . 
I da nismo predavali taj papir mi bi svejedno rekli da je posvojen - krenuo je u vrtic relativno kratko nakon posvajanja i mi smo imali stav da su tete i psihologinja nasa pomoc u njegovom adaptiranju i razvoju, a tako se pokazalo i u praksi.
Osim toga, kao sto je i netko drugi vec spomenuo - on zna da je posvojen, zna da ga je rodio netko drugi, zna da je imao udomitelje i zna prixati o tome ponekad, a da to tete nisu znale vjerojatno bi bilo dosta nesporazuma, pogotovo u pocetku. Ovako su imali jedinstvenu priliku pricati svim klincima o razlicitim obiteljima i sve je uvijek bilo super.
Osim toga, nas je npr pedagoginja molila da podijelimo s njom i psihologinjom literaturu o posvajanju i da odrzimo tetama mini radionicu o izazovima koji su specificni kod posvojene djece i taj je sastanak bio super uspjesan. 
Ja i inace imam stav da su odgajatelji i kasnije ucitelji partneri nama roditeljima u odgoju i razvoju nase djece, a ne neki protivnici i da stoga trebaju znati stvari koje su nasoj djeci i o njima vazne, a cinjenica da su posvojeno je svakako jedna od njih.

----------


## ArI MaLi

*Čokolada*, ja sam krivo se izjasnila jel nisam napisala u kojem kontekstu je meni ta mama rekla, ugl. nikako ne negiram gensko naslijeđe, ali taj put su se djeca igrala i moja curka je jako jako tvrdoglava i dok ne dobi to što želi ne odustaje, ipak mislim da smo pomalo mi tu krivi jel smo joj skoro svaki put dopustili da se izbori, naravno da u našim krugovima je to "zločesto" djete i mami se nije sviđalo njeno ponašanje i to je komentirala.

hvala *brane* na vašem djelu priće, lijepo je znati i iskustvo druge strane, sada me zanima u kojoj dobi bi vi predložili da se to vama kaže?

*pujica* u potpunosti se slažem sa tvojim razmišljanjem, a nekako si mi našla rijeći koje su mi sjele, da su ti ljudi zbilja partneri u odgoju i razvoju naše djece! 
mi nismo trebali tu potvrdu zato što u našem gradu ima mjesta u vrtiču...

----------


## brane

*Ari Mali* meni bi bilo uredu da mi se to kaže kad dijete bude upisano u skupinu, od 9 do 12 mj je vrijeme adaptacije i za roditelje i za djecu i za odgojitelje, učimo se jedini o drugima sve što će nam pomoći u zajedničkom rastu i razvoju....onog trena kad osjetiš potrebu da mi kažeš da je tvoje dijete posvojeno, to je taj pravi trenutak....sve dok nemaš potrebu za tim nemoj ni govoriti....a ja kao odgojitelj ako osjetim da dijete ima potrebu govoriti o svojoj obitelji na drugačiji način i osjetim da je spremno o tome govoriti pred drugima otvoreno ću vas pitati ima li nešto vezano za vašu obitelj što je bitno za "rast i razvoj" vašeg djeteta u grupi a da mi niste imali priliku to reči...

svake godine imamo inicijalne roditeljske sastanke gdje roditeljima dijelimo anketne listiće u kojima ih potičemo da nam iznesu sve što je bitno za djetetov boravak u vrtiću....to odlično funkcionira, taj papir ide u djetetovu razvojnu mapu a ujedno je nama fantastičan putokaz kako i što dalje....

----------


## rima11

Tvoja je curka već tako velika da kree u vrtić?!
Želim joj da se lijepo snađe i da joj vrtićki dani ostanu u jednom lijepom sjećanju!
Ja svoju curku ne mislim dati ovu godinu u vrtić jer ću biti s njima doma ali neću imati tih problema - reći tetama ili ne - kako živim u maloj (čtaj premaloj) svi već o tome bruje i postali smo prava atrakcija. Tako da će moji klinci morati biti dobro pripremljeni kad krenu u vrtić jer pitanja sigurno neće izostati!
Da sam na tvom mjestu, ja bih rekla tetama da je posvojena ...............

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ovo mi je skroz ok da nema tko čitati papire o posvojenju i slažem se cure s vama da moram reći da je posvojena! Mali Mimi jako mi je drago ćut da u školi nisu povezivali posvojenje sa problematičnošću jel na to sam vrlo vrlo osijetljiva i mogu reć da je to možda jedino što me može izbaciti iz takta, bar do sada je. imala sam slučaj gdje mi je jedna mama rekla da jednostavno koliko god mi nju usmjeravali da su ipak geni geni! o joojj!!  ta mama je vrlo školovana i na prvu vrlo draga osoba i nikada nebi rekla da ću to ćut iz njezinih usta.
> No dobro moramo i to proć


Kako glupa opservacija? Ja bih rekla da zar one ne misli da i u njihovim obiteljima ima kojekakvih gena, kao da svatko od nas nema ludog prastrica koji je volio koze u romantičnom smislu, rodicu u umobolnici i nekog daljnjeg rođaka na heroinu. Gluposti! Kao postoje "oni" i "mi", a mi svi genetski čist kao arijevci. Bedastoća!

----------


## ArI MaLi

Hvala *brane* na savijetu  :Smile:  i jako je lijep vaš sistem rada
*rima11* ima već 2,5 i ja sam trenutno sa njom na doma na mirovanju radnog odnosa do njene 3 god, ali krečemo malo ranije sa vrtičem da se ona a i ja priviknemo, mislim ja jedva čekam jel mislim da će joj baš biti lijepo i da je spremna, samo što je jako jako vezana za mene pa će joj trebati malo duže da se oslobodi, voli se igrati sa djecom i jako je društvena ali samo dok sam ja njoj na oku  :Grin: 

*Ifigenija*  :Laughing:  ovo sa prastricem i kozama me baš nasmijalo  :Laughing:  ali si potpuno u pravu. moja curka ima svoja genska naslijeđa i ja ih svaki dan vidim u njoj, i toliko je predivna jel je potpuno svoja, pitala sam u centru  mogu li mi nabaviti fotografiju biološke mame, ali na žalost ne znam iz kojeg razloga nisu mogli, bar da zadovoljimo ovu fizičku znatiželju  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja znam nekoliko posvojene djece, i ona liče na svoje roditelje, ono, baš liče  :Smile:  Vjerujem da zajednički život isto ostavlja tragove, i to mi je tako divno  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Kako glupa opservacija? Ja bih rekla da zar one ne misli da i u njihovim obiteljima ima kojekakvih gena, kao da svatko od nas nema ludog prastrica koji je volio koze u romantičnom smislu, rodicu u umobolnici i nekog daljnjeg rođaka na heroinu. Gluposti! Kao postoje "oni" i "mi", a mi svi genetski čist kao arijevci. Bedastoća!


u globalu, to su i moje riječi kad se potegnu ovakve teme (jedino se nisam nikad koza sjetila :Smile: )

----------


## sandraks

Bok svima, čitam pa ne mogu se ne uključit...
I mi smo roditelji posvojenog djeteta koje ide u vrtić od nepune druge godine i da, mi smo rekli u pri upisu, razgovoru s psihologicom u trenutku kad nas je pitala koji je Apgar dijete imalo po porodu i koliko dugo je dijete dojeno. Baš kao i većina vas, ni mi nemamo problema s činjenicom da smo roditelji posvojitelji i svi prijatelji i većina susjeda u našoj ulici zna da je naš F.posvojen. Kad se spominje potvrda o posvojenju i prednosti pri upisu, i ja sam ju donijela naknadno, jer za to nisam znala dok sam predavala papire a budući da je dijete moralo krenuti u vrtić, a ja na posao, nisam htjela riskirati i ne iskoristiti to pravo ako ga već imam. Teta u računovodstvu kamo sam to naknadno i donijela, moleći je da taj papir priloži našim ostalim, nije naravno baš bila susretljiva ali je to napavila. I, mi smo se upisali!! To je bilo prie skoro dvije godine....sad smo već veeeelikii i imamo pa skoro 4 godine i još uvijek nismo došli do teme: a kad si ti mene rodila? kaj ustvari, željno isčekujemo...međutim naše predivno dijete još nije pitalo.Obično objašnjava da je on mene rodio i da sam bila mala i imala 12 godina...eto....
I da, kaj se tiče ADHD I ADD to se ne nasljeđuje, to je razvojni poremećaj i ostaje uglavnom za cijeli život - možda u starijoj dobi, odrasloj, u manjem omjeru jer čovjek sazrijeva i nauči se nositi sa svojim problemom...Kod ADHD je jako bitno da se roditelji (i obitelj) informiraju što bolje mogu kako bi naučili kako raditi sa svojim djetetom( tu mislim na školu) i kod kuće jednako kao i učitelj u školi.Potvrda o tom poremećaju najčešće se dobija u dobi od 8,9 godina nakon obrade. 
A Ifigeniji bravo!! Svima pozdrav

----------


## ivanas

sandraks, moj srednji sin ima 3,5 g. i isto nikad nije sam pitao već sam ja pitala njega i kad je rekao da ne zna onda sam mu rekla da nisam ja nego druga mama, da je bio kod teta (posjećujemo i u kontaktu smo redovnom s tetama iz doma jer su prekrasne) pa da smo mi dosli po njega i postali mu mama i tata. Iako on nikad nije sam pitao ja sama s vremena na vrijeme to spomenem cisto da vidim koliko se sjeća i koliko kuzi.

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Mi pri upisu djece u naš vrtić ispunjavamo intervju u kojem su i pitanja o porodu (...), pa bi kroz njih već izašlo da je dijete usvojeno. I to odrađuju stručni suradnici (dakle stručne osobe) a ne nikakva tajnica (koja takve podatke ne treba znati).
Ja se uvijek bojim stereotipnih razmišljanja, jer odgajatelji često upadaju u stereotipe i etiketriranja, pa bi mi zbog toga bila dvojba treba li reći ili ne? Vi ste tom djetetu roditelji kao i svi ostali roditelji/staratelji/skrbnici i stoga tu činjenicu ne treba posebno naglašavati.No, s vremenom, kada krenu razgovori o obitelji, neminovna djetetova pitanja, nije loše, procijenivši empatičnost dotičnih odgajatelja, i na nekom individualnom razgovoru doći i do te teme (naravno, ako i dijete zna da je usvojeno).
Pustite najprije da se dijete i odgajatelji upoznaju, posebno ako je dijete maleno trebaju stvoriti blisku vezu bez ikakvih informacija sa strane koje je mogu i omesti.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi nemamo nikakvih informativnih razgovora, ma skoro ništa... ne znam jel će se to promjeniti kad krenemo... ovako mi je to totalno glupo govoriti, ono tipa teti na hodniku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krojachica

> imala sam slučaj gdje mi je jedna mama rekla da jednostavno koliko god mi nju usmjeravali da su ipak geni geni! o joojj!!  ta mama je vrlo školovana i na prvu vrlo draga osoba i nikada nebi rekla da ću to ćut iz njezinih usta.
> No dobro moramo i to proć


Ja  bih u takvom razgovoru podsjetila na činjenicu da niti djeca roditelja koju su oni sami rodili nisu njihovi vlastiti klonovi, već imaju
mix gena njihovih svekrva, punica, prabaka, pradjeda itd. (osoba koje nikada nismo upoznali, sa karakteristikama drugačijim od naših).
Pada mi na pamet neki fora odgovor ali ipak ću se suzdržati da ne uvrijedim neku sveki, mamu od sveki i sl. :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

ivanas, možda si u pravu...u knjigama koje sam pročitala o posvajanju, govori o tome da će dijete samo pitati i da tada treba zapravo produbiti tu temu i reći i to onoliko puta koliko to dijete bude tražilo...ii sad,u blizini su trenutno dvije trudnice skojima se susrećemo skoro svakodnevno i naravno pozdravljamo i bebe u trbuhu - koje naravno oslovljavamo i imenima jer ih već imaju  :Smile:  , a osim toga, budući da se bližimo 4.godini polako pokušavamo usvojiti tko je kome tko - pa onda moja mama je njegova baka, a moj tata njegov deda...e tu nastaju čušpajzi, pa onda on veli da je on mene rodio, a baka je rodila njegovog dedu i sl...
pozdravljam i smrdljivu čarapu,a kratko bih se osvrnula na dio gdje govori o tome da se činjenica o posvajanju treba reći stručnim osobama u vrtiću, a ne " nekoj tajnici" - to se valjda odnosi na moj post - dakle dotična gđa tajnica je slučajno " upala" u priču,jer kao što sam napisala, nisam znala da mi ta potvrda nosi i prednost pri upisu djeteta u vrtić, i ona je jedina kojoj sam taj papir i mogla donijeti - naknadno. 
AriMali, možda da ipak pričekaš da godina krene pa nakon nekog vremena odete na informacije kad bi trebale biti prisutne obje odgajateljice, i jednostavno kažete da je vaše dijete posvojeno i jasno iznesete svoj stav o tome. Doći će vrijeme kad će djeca raditi obitelji svojtu, možda i svoje obiteljsko stablo pa bi bilo u redu da tete odrade i pojam obitelji s posvojenom djecom.Tak bi ja napravila.

----------


## Aradija

Sandra,
ni moj sin nista ne pita, ali ja sam cula iskustva sa decom koja nisu nikako ni postavljala pitanja a cak i kad im roditelji objasnjavaju nece da slusaju. Tako da koristim neke situacije da polako otvaram tu pricu. Moj sin se seca boravka kod hranitelja i da smo mi dosli po njega. Ali nisam sigurna da mu je oko te price sve najjasnije, niti da pravi razliku izmedju bioloskih roditelja i usvojitelja. Trudnice su dobar povod :D Npr kad je skoro bila jedna moja prijateljica koja je u drugom stanju pa je spomenuo da ona ima bebu u stomaku, ja sam mu onako usput pomenula da neke mame radjaju decu a neke ih usvoje... Sad bi logicno pitanje bilo da li je i tu usvojenu decu neko rodio, ali dete to ne pita... No nekoliko puta smo se igrali igara vezano za usvajanje a i citali knjigu "Medvedic Srecko". Da li on to nesto povezuje sa sobom ili ne, ne znam... Ali sad vec i prepricava slikovnice tj zna da prica po slikama pa cu pokusati to sa tom knjizicom, mozda dodje do nekog povezivanja ili pitanja... Ako ne preci cu na direktno objasnjenje kao Ivanas, ali za sada pokusavam da dodjemo na tu temu "slucajno i spontano"... U svakom slucaju i ako dete ne pita mislim da mora da se otvori ta tema, na ovaj ili onaj nacin...

----------


## lucy22

evo ja ću odgovorit sa stajališta usvojenog djeteta...moji roditelji su rekli u vrtiću tetama i ravnateljici i sve je bilo ok nije bilo nikakvih dodatni promatranja ili sličnog, pošto živimo u manjoj sredini svi su znali da sam posvojena, a i ja sam o tome bila obaviještena kao malo dijete već sa 3 godine su mi rekli čak mi je mama i papir pokazala a kasnije kad sam naučila čitati sam i sama pogledala kaj sve piše na tom papiru...u školi je kasnije mama isto rekla razrednici i dobro je napravila jer nažalos jednom sam imala situaciju da mi je jedna kolegica iz razreda a ujedno i rodbina rekla nešto za mene zbog posvojenja,sad se više ne sjećam što je bilo u pitanju al sjećam se da sam plakala ko kišna godina, sreća pa je razrednica bila upoznata s tim i odma mi pomogla i naravno kontaktirala moje i njene roditelje da se stvar riješi...tako da moj savjet je reći tetama ili učiteljici, razrednici, znači bilo kome ko ima utjecaj na dijete( kao npr učitelj) da ako nedaj bože dođe do nekog problema da se ne iznenade i da odma urgiraju...s tim da napomenem posvojena sam 90 godine a 97 sam krenula u školu već su onda bile sve manje predrasude u vezi posvojenja, tak da mislim da kaj se tog tiče da nema više tolko predrasuda u školama i bilo kojoj obrazovnoj ustanovi koje vaše dijete pohađa...

----------


## ArI MaLi

lucy puno ti hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss: 

i bilo bi super kad bi nam više pisala o sebi i svojem iskustvu kao posvojeno djete, sa čim si se sve susretala, ima li nešto da si zamjerila roditeljima, .. pa molim te ako uhvatiš vremena i naravno ako možeš i želiš, piši nam  :Smile:

----------


## malapetra

pozdrav javljam se na ovu temu jer je moja djevojcica krenula u vrtic ima 4 godine,na testiranju kadu su me ispitivali o porodaju i nekim podacima o rodenju djeteta otkrili smo im da je posvojena ,iskreno nas andeo se boji razdvajanja od mene i sve je super dok mi je mama na vidiku tako da su tete s njom njeznije i imaju vise strpljenja kad ona place a place od do i ispituje kad ce moja mama doci!!1Naporno i za nju i tete a i mene jer po cijele dana je uvjeravanje da cu ja doci neznam da li i drugi roditelji imaju takav problem iako je ona dosla  kao mala beba (4mj)stalno trazi potrebu ljubavi sto mi je ok ,ali neznam kako i njoj a i sebi pomoci jer jako je stresno svako odvajanje tek je nedavno pristala i ostala spavati kod bake i dede al cim se probudila trazila je mamu i suze i kad se pojavim recenica dosla si i zagrljaj,i onda pola dana je u krilu i mama volim te mama volim te!!!sad je stigla teta koja nezna da je posvojena i jucer mi prigovori kako je ona razmazena i kako stalno ispituje kad cu doci i kaj da ja na to njoj kazem?????glupa situacija!!!!!

----------


## čokolada

Vrtićka sezona je tek počela i adaptacija pretpostavljam još uvijek traje. Traži tetu za više razumijevanja i izbjegavanje neprikladnih termina, nemoj da posvojenje postane izgovor ili razlog za težu adaptaciju. Dijete je jednostavno takvo i treba vremena.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> pozdrav javljam se na ovu temu jer je moja djevojcica krenula u vrtic ima 4 godine,na testiranju kadu su me ispitivali o porodaju i nekim podacima o rodenju djeteta otkrili smo im da je posvojena ,iskreno nas andeo se boji razdvajanja od mene i sve je super dok mi je mama na vidiku tako da su tete s njom njeznije i imaju vise strpljenja kad ona place a place od do i ispituje kad ce moja mama doci!!1Naporno i za nju i tete a i mene jer po cijele dana je uvjeravanje da cu ja doci neznam da li i drugi roditelji imaju takav problem iako je ona dosla  kao mala beba (4mj)stalno trazi potrebu ljubavi sto mi je ok ,ali neznam kako i njoj a i sebi pomoci jer jako je stresno svako odvajanje tek je nedavno pristala i ostala spavati kod bake i dede al cim se probudila trazila je mamu i suze i kad se pojavim recenica dosla si i zagrljaj,i onda pola dana je u krilu i mama volim te mama volim te!!!sad je stigla teta koja nezna da je posvojena i jucer mi prigovori kako je ona razmazena i kako stalno ispituje kad cu doci i kaj da ja na to njoj kazem?????glupa situacija!!!!!


ovog se i ja bojim.. potpuno nam je jednaka situacija, krećemo u pon i ja jedva čekam ali ona.. nisam baš sigurna.. malapetra, jel vaša curka ostaje cijele dane u vrtiću?

----------


## malapetra

ona nije od prvog dana kad smo pricali o vrticu bila odusevljena kao sto sam rekla  na razgovoru u vrticu na kojem je i ona bila tete,pedagog i psiholog su saznali da je posvojena i rekli da je to dobro da znaju da ce ju malo pratiti i ja stvarno mogu pohvaliti sve u vrticu  jer su bili super.Prvi dan je ostala sat vremena a ja sam bila s njom tako su rekle tete sve sto su one rekle ja sam se pridrzavala drugi dan je ostala sama sat vremena nije plakala al sam ju nasla uplakanu kad sam dosla, tako su svaki dan pomicali granicu mog dolaska po nju,sve sto se novo uvelo bio je za nju sok znaci izlazak u park,rucak spavanje...sada ostaje do 15h ali cim se probudi pita dal sam dosla i ako malo zakasnim place.Meni je najgore sto ona kad dodemo doma cijelo vrijeme se hoce maziti,igrati i jednostavno do spavanja ja moram biti uz nju i govoriti da cu sutra doci po nju prva cim se probudi.Zato sam i potrazila tj razgovarala s psihologom koji je rekao da jednostavno ona se boji promjena i da ju one plase al upornoscu i puno truda polako budemo uspjeli sve.nasi prijatelji imaju djevojcicu koja ide vec u drugi srednji i isto sve zna ali mazi se vise od drugih dok njihovi prijatelji imaju djevojcicu od 9god dobili su je sa 8mjeseci i nece kod nikoga spavati nigdje ici cak ni na izelt sa skolom jer se boji gdje su njeni roditelji da dal ce ju naci.Moje misljenje je da samo puno ljubavi i pazanje a i razgovora moze pomoci i njima a i nama. :Smile:

----------


## malapetra

arijada i moja djevojcica je procitala knjigicu o medvjedicu prvi puta sa tri godine nije postavljala nikakav pitanja dok kuma nije ostala trudna tada je polako pocela ispitivati i tada je onako usput rekla ja sam kao medo Srecko ja sam se iznenadila da je to registrirala ali kad smo citali nista nije komentirala.Nas su u centru na svim razgovorima i na kraju kad smo obavili zadnji prije dolaska malog andela savjetovali da nista ne zapocinjemo dok oni ne postave pitanjai da njena mama sam samo ja a osoba koja ju je rodila je teta tako smo joj i rekli kad je prvi put pitala,da ju ne zbunimo sa vise mama.Ona je to prihvatila super ,naravno da okolina zna jer nisu blesavi nema trbuha i najednom djete!!!??Nikad nista ne tajimo i pred njom pricamo najnormalnije,a i savjet psihologice iz centra iz kojeg smo ju dobile da taj dan kad je stigla kuci svake godine obiljezimo kao njen mali rodendan to i radimo i jako je veseli!!!imamo slikice kad smo dosli kuci sa balonima cvijecem tortom rodbinom i to joj pokazujemo kad trazi i pricamo kroz pricu !!!Tako da mislim da smo probili led sa prvim pitanjima!!!!!

----------


## ivanas

Mi ne koristimo izraz teta, jer su nama rekli u školici a i pročitala sam u literaturi, u više knjiga da izraz teta zbunjuje dijete jer je inače u životu izraz "teta" čest i odnosi se na puno ženskih osoba, poznatih i manje poznatih, a i teta je u vrtiću. 

Ja svojoj djeci pričam njihovu priču u jednostavnom obliku od prvog dana, i zadnjih dana mi je sin od 3,5 počeo pričati o tome, pitao kako se zove mama koja ga je rodila, on sam sada priča meni i igračkama da je njega rodila druga mama x i da ona živi daleko, da se on rodio u bolnici, pa išao kod teta i onda su po njega došli mama i  tata. 

Što se tiče vrtića, moja kćer od skoro 3 godine jer to odradila bez problema, iako je jako vezana uz mene. Nije bilo plakanja, prvi dan sam bila unutra s njom 10 min onda smo se par puta poljubile i zagrlile i ja otišla, drugi dan isto tako, treći dan je ostala svih 5 sati koliko joj inače traje vrtić. Prvih par dana je malo više popodne bila zaljepljena uz mene ali i to je prošlo. Nisam se nadala da će proći tako glatko. 

Najstariji ima 6.5 i jedva je dočekao da vrtić počne i nema nikakvih problema s razdvajanjem. Jedino voli da mu se unaprijed sve po par puta ispriča, gdje, kad, s kim i onda nema problema. 

Djeca jako upijaju emocije roditelja, pa i one koje roditelji nisu svjesni, u to sam se iala prilike puno puta uvjeriti, pa ako ste vi tjeskobni i bojiti se kako će proći prilagodba onda se i dijete više boji i obratno. Premda je naravno osobnost djeteta najvažniji faktor.

----------


## malapetra

vidis savki centar ima drugaciji pristup i svatko drugacije savjetuje.Mi smo prihvatili njihove savjete jer teta oko tebe ima bezbroj slazem se a mama je samo jedna,tako da mislim da ju to manje zbunjuje.Ja se ne sramim i ne skrivam da sam posvojila prekrasnu djevojcicu i na to sam jako ponosna i bit cu do smrti i najsretnija sam osoba na svijetu jer sam dobila priliku pruziti svoju ljubav,a okolina ima nas svakakvih u nasem slucaju svi su bili presretni osim par "prijatelja" za koje mogu reci da su sada bivsi prijatelji.

----------


## ivanas

malapetra, ja ti baš ne uzimam puno u obzir savjete iz centara, uz časne iznimke kojih nema puno, oni jako malo znaju o posvajanju i toj tematici, to je njima među najmanjima segmentima u poslu. Ne daj Bože da sam neke savjete uzela ozbiljno, grdno bi pogriješila. Plus su to samo ljudi sa svojim vlastitim mišljenjima i predrasudama. (Kad je jedna takva osoba rekla da se "i" romsku djecu da ponekad odgojiti da budu "normalni")

U Hrvatskoj su se ozbiljno educirale i godinama bave posvajanjem koliko ja znam samo Vlasta i Mirjana iz školice, one imaju iskustvo iz prakse, plus teorija i dugo godina proučavanja literature i edukacije na istom. Čula sam još da se nešto počelo organzirati u Rijeci po tom pitanju, premda ne znam imena.  
Osim njih vjerujem i literaturi, posebno kd je knjigu pisala osoba koja je i sama posvojena i danas se bavi tom tematikom. 
Imam i nekoliko poznatih posvojenih obitelji s dužim stažom od mene, a uz to su se puno čitali i educirali i učili na greškama, pa neke ja pokušavam izbjeći prema njihovom iskustvu. 

I ne bi se složila da je u našem slučaju mama samo jedna, naša djeca imaju dvije mame, biološku, koja ih je rodila i nas koje smo im sada mame i brinemo o njima.

----------


## Aradija

> arijada i moja djevojcica je procitala knjigicu o medvjedicu prvi puta sa tri godine nije postavljala nikakav pitanja dok kuma nije ostala trudna tada je polako pocela ispitivati i tada je onako usput rekla ja sam kao medo Srecko ja sam se iznenadila da je to registrirala ali kad smo citali nista nije komentirala.Nas su u centru na svim razgovorima i na kraju kad smo obavili zadnji prije dolaska malog andela savjetovali da nista ne zapocinjemo dok oni ne postave pitanjai da njena mama sam samo ja a osoba koja ju je rodila je teta tako smo joj i rekli kad je prvi put pitala,da ju ne zbunimo sa vise mama.Ona je to prihvatila super ,naravno da okolina zna jer nisu blesavi nema trbuha i najednom djete!!!??Nikad nista ne tajimo i pred njom pricamo najnormalnije,a i savjet psihologice iz centra iz kojeg smo ju dobile da taj dan kad je stigla kuci svake godine obiljezimo kao njen mali rodendan to i radimo i jako je veseli!!!imamo slikice kad smo dosli kuci sa balonima cvijecem tortom rodbinom i to joj pokazujemo kad trazi i pricamo kroz pricu !!!Tako da mislim da smo probili led sa prvim pitanjima!!!!!


I nas sin je prvo poceo da govori da je on medvedic Srecko a onda su krenula pitanja... bilo je dramaticnije nego sto sam ja ocekivala, ali se sad sve sleglo, trenutno ne pita nista ali verovatno ce ta pitanja opet krenuti. On je skloniji da pita muza sto se nama ne svidja, oboje bi radije da se obraca meni ali valjda je njega odredio za ozbiljne razgovore. Mi isto nismo biolosku majku oslovljavali sa mama tako su nam i savetovali u vreme pripreme za usvajanje a i meni se tako cini bolje. Mozda kasnije kad poodraste cu koristiti izraz bioloska majka. Dotle meni je najbolji izraz "jedna zena" mada je muz koristio "teta". Mi planiramo da obelezavamo isto drugi rodjendan ali to ce biti dan konacnog usvajanja koji mi jos cekamo a nadam se da ce biti uskoro. Tada se organizuje neka mala proslava u centru, daju nam papire, citaju neke pesme i tako... tada je citava procedura zavrsena, nakon te proslave mozemo da izvadimo izvod iz maticne knjige rodjenih sa nasim imenima a onda i ostala dokumenta. I taj dan cemo onda svake naredne godine slaviti kao drugi rodjendan. Mada se ja svakog meseca setim i dana kad je nas sin dosao kod nas i koliko je vremena proslo, ali tri rodjendana bi vec bilo mnogo  :Wink:

----------


## pujica

Ja se apsolutno slazem s ivanas, nasa djeca imaju dvije mame, to je cinjenica i ne treba to iskrivljavati, cak mislim da bi djeca kasnije mogla zamjeriti zasto su posvojitelji negirali taj majcinski identitet zeni koja ih je rodila. 
Moj sin od 4g zna da ima dvije mame, zna ime svoje bioloske majke i njemu je to u redu, cak se u vrticu hvalio da on ima dvije mame a svi ostali samo jednu (evo jos jedan razlog zasto reci djelatnicima vrtica da je dijete posvojeno jer ce oni sami kad-tad poceti pricati o tome).
Ne treba imati straha, nismo mi "manje" mame samo su nasa djeca bogatija...

----------


## pujica

A sto se tice "drugog rodjendana" ja to ipak vise volim zvati nasim obiteljskim rodjendanom jer smo taj dan postali obitelj i tako ga slavimo, to je zajednicka stvar, a ne samo djetetova

----------


## sanja74

*malapetra*, moja kćer je tek ove godine htjela ostati s bakom i didom na moru (6,5 god). probali smo prije dvije godine, i ispala je katastrofa. prošle godine nije isto htjela. 
prespavati kod njih u Zagrebu - neće ni čut!
ne mislim da je previše vezana za nas. bit će kod njih kad i ako će joj to odgovarati.
krenula je u vrtić s 3 godine, i naprosto "uletila" u njega.
sin mi sad ima 3 godine, i na privikavanju je u vrtiću. njemu treba "polaki ulazak". nakon mjesec dana, ostaje do ručka. sljedeći tjedan ćemo krenuti sa spavanjem. pa polako.. bolje to, nego da mu zgadim vrtić.

----------


## malapetra

u potpunosti se slazem s tobom i u mislima sam s vama kad dode taj dana da potpisete papire i kad bude u potpunosti vas! :Heart:

----------


## malapetra

slazem se  s tobom polako ali sigurno!!!!!

----------


## malapetra

da je to je zajednicki dan tj dan kada smo postali obitelj i sretni ali ona to shvaca kao svoj rockas "mali" jer dobi mali znak paznje !!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo mi smo krenuli prošli ponedjeljak i odlučili da još nećemo ništa reći da je posvojena, kroz neko vrijeme ćemo im reć.. prilagodba ide vrlo vrlo teško, kažu i tete... plakanje svakodnevno svo vrijeme u vrtiću i prije vrtića dok je spremam, buđenje po noći u vrisku, i to više puta kroz noć, neko rano ujutro me pitala -mama a zašto ja plaćem  :Sad:  ponekad prije vrtića proljev, poslije povračanje.. odbija hranu.. uh i tako već skoro 2 tjedna.. ja sam bila baš sigurna da će to ona puno lakše prihvatiti

----------


## sanja74

Ari mali, a koliko dugo ostaje u vrtiću? cijeli dan?

moj sinak je krenuo 1.9. i odlazak u vrtić je isto koma..

----------


## ArI MaLi

ostaje 1,5-2 h prije spavanja dolazimo po nju.. ajme mili.. baš ga dugo mući prilagodba..

----------


## ivanas

Cure, kakve su vam tete? Ja mislim da ne ovisi samo o djetetu prilagodba nego da je jako važna veličina grupe, tj. broj djece i kakve su tete. U velikoj grupi čak i jako dobra teta ne može olakšati djetetu. A ako je teta hladna, to je grozno. Sjećam se jedne godine u vrtiću kad sam bila mala, srećom mi nije bila prva, kad sam imala jednu bezveznu tetu, često sam se ružno osjećala u vrtiću a imala sam i ekipu, i prijatelje i sve.

----------


## ArI MaLi

pa tete se ćine tak tak.. jedna više draga i toplija, dok druga hladnija i ne toliko pristupačna, ali koliko smo skužili njoj više odgovara ova druga, ova prva mi se je ćak i požalila da F odbija bilo kakav fizički kontakt.. a to je kod nje tako, mora osobu dobro poznavati da bi dopustila bilo kakav dodir, a ako joj se pojedinci ne svide nepopustljiva je zauvijek  :Grin:

----------


## amaria 23

dugo me ni bilo pa neman bas vrimena tu pisati..tila sam pitati arimali,kako se mala priviknula jeli sve ok??

cokolada ja bi da ti pises pises pises a ja da citam danima...volim tvoje postove...

Ifgenija me nasmijala do suza...istina.

zanima me dali postoji koji clanak u zakonu ili nesto takvo po kome posvojena djeca imaju prednost pri upisu u vrtic?to me zanima?mi smo mala sredina,i svi znaju,medjutim kako stvari stoje mali ce ici u vrtic u drugoj sredini...uopce nisam o ovome razmisljala dok sad nisam procitala arimali.sad kad sam procitala vasa misljenja,defitivno cu i ja reci.mi krecemo na jesen.nasla sam dva vrtica,al ako bi mi uspilo upast u onaj koji zelim na nacin da dobijem prednost time sto je moj dragi posvojen tila bi to iskoristit...neznam...
mi jos o tome ne pricamo,jer jos ne govori,neznam dali ce me skuziti cekam 3 godine,da progovori sve,tako da kad mu budem pricala da me moze stogod i pitati ....ovako znala sam par put ispricati ,koncetracija je na nivou 2 tisucinke a onda opada,jako je ziv pa onda naprosto nema zivac slusati sto mama prica kad ga cekaju igracke,zivotinje,sve je bitnije od tog sto pricam...tako da sam to odgodila...

----------


## ArI MaLi

kod nas je prilagodba trajala puna 3 tj. već smo mislili odustat, jel je bila sva isprepadana, nije me puštala iz ruke 24 sata, smršavila je.. a onda nakon 3 tj. sve je nekako sjelo na svoje mjesto, nakon mjesec dana je ostala spavat, i  bila je presretna!! sad je to već neki normalan ritam, lijepo joj je  :Very Happy:  Nedavno smo rekli da je posvojena, tj. ona im je rekla, pročitala im je svoju knjigicu, tete su to lijepo primile, zamolili smo ih kad pričaju o obitelji da ubace u priću i posvajanje kao način ostvarivanje roditeljstva.. za sad sve ide polako i lijepo.. za mj. dana bi ja trebala počet radit, tada me neće viđati po cijele dane, jel mi je radno vrijeme do 20 i 30, a onda kreće novo privikavanje  :Sad: 

amaria 23 piši nam! voljela bi čitati vaše svakodnevnice  :Kiss:

----------


## anin

Lijepo je pročitati kako je polako sve sjelo na svoje mjesto!

----------


## amaria 23

ja cu malo podignuti ovu temu..naime,u vrticu smo odmah rekli da je maleni posvojen.Sve je proslo super,adaptacija i sve.Neki dan me teta u vrticu pitala malo vise o cijeloj nasoj situaciji o posvajanju i tako...Ispricala sam u kratkim crtama.Rekla je kad budu obradjivali temu obitelji ,mogli bi malo i o tome popricati  i upoznati djecu sa time...MEni je to ok.Medjutim sad me pocelo bockati,neznam u kojem kontekstu ce ona to djeci ispricati,jer nezelim da to bude u kontekstu,tebe je tvoja mama ostavila,nitko te nije htio i dosli jedni ljudi i oni su sad tvoji mama i tata...Zelim da to bude u nekom posebnom kontekstu,tipa ti si poseban,mama i tata su te dugo cekali,i otisli su jednu veliku kucu gdje je puno djece,i tamo izabrali bas tebe.i tako.Karikiram sad.Nezelim sad oko toga stvarati neznam sto.Al ok mi je da se prica o tome,samo zelim definirati nacin na koji bi se o tome pricalo...Zanimaju me vasa iskustva i kako su to vasa djeca dozivjela u vrticu ,a kako druga djeca? Moj maleni ima 3 godine,neznam dali bi skuzio sve,zapravo bojin se da ne skuzi krivo...mi za sad gledamo slike,pricamo,al njega to bas ne zanima.I nije zainteresiran za to...Narucila sam knjige na engl. jeziku po preporuci ivanaas,pa cu poceti sa time.I mozda i tetama odnijeti da i one vide ili makar dobiju ideju kako poceti...

Voljela bih kad bi ste mi napisale,vasa iskustva,vase ideje,bilo sto vezano uz moje pitanje.

----------


## čokolada

Ne brini, neće tete navaliti na temu. Mislim da su u 4-godišnjem vrtićkom stažu mog djeteta tete samo jednom spomenule posvojenje i to u predškolskoj godini te nju potakle da kaže par rečenica o tome. Trogodišnjacima grupno sigurno neće tumačiti posvojenje, a i kad jednom (ako uopće) krenu držat će se jednostavnih objašnjenja  bez detalja tko je koga ostavio. Do tada će već i tvoje dijete sa samopouzdanjem i ponosno pričati verziju koju mu serviraš.

----------


## čokolada

Ako se baš brineš da bi teta prenadobudno mogla krenuti, onda joj sugeriraj način.

----------


## amaria 23

hvala cokolada.neznam sto joj je u glavi,jer je sve cesce pocela to spominjati i strah me da ne krene drzat predavanje djeci.Hvala ti puno sto si odgovorila,bas si me smirila...sve me to malo uznemirilo.

----------


## mimi81

Ja nemam skustva s posvojenim djetetom u vrtiću ali mi se čini zgodno da se predloži teti da uzme slikovnicu Jež ili S tobom smo postali obitelj... pa da s pričom krene u objašnjavanje <3

----------


## ivanas

Ja u novom vrtiću nisam rekla da su mi djeca posvojena i ne planiram skoro. Htjela sam da ih ne stave odmah u ladicu, već da ih upoznaju kao osobe bez predrasuda. 
Malo sam se zatvorila po tom pitanju, ne da mi se pričati, objašnjavati više, umorila sam se. Pita me jučer vlasnica vrtića kako to da su mi djeca trako mala razlika, samo sam promumljala nešto, jednostavno mi se neda. Možda griješim, pa se djeca mogu naći u nekoj situaciji, ali ne planiram to još govoriti.

----------


## jelena.O

pa ja znam jedno djete koje je igrom slučaja rođeno samo 9.5mjeseci nakon brata jel je rođeno pre rano.

----------


## špelkica

Mi se spremamo krenuti u vrtić, međutim njemu se to nikako ne sviđa, tj.boji se nove okoline, novih ljudi,... Našli i vrtić, jedva nas ubacili, znaju da je posvojen jer nas poznaju, tako da to nećemo skrivat. Trebali bi ići na adaptaciju krajem mj, ali ne sviđa mi se to da on kad dolazi na adaptaciju moram ga ostaviti samog. Kažu da se dijete neće opustiti ako su roditelji u blizini. Još smo u onoj fazi da ga mogu čuvati samo bake ili teta ako nas nema, ali ne na duže vrijeme.  Ide na toalet samo s menom ili mm-om. Da li inzistirati na vrtiću ili?...Mm kaže da pretjerujem, a ja se bojim da će on to loše prihvatiti.

----------


## ArI MaLi

oprosti što pitam, ali zašto tako brzo? mislim da je tek stigao k vama i treba mu ipak još vremena da stekne sigurnost..

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Špelkice, mi upravo pohađamo Školu za posvojitelje i baš prije dva tjedna Vlasta i Mirjana su govorile o tome da si žene obavezno uzmu šest mjeseci ili godinu dana posvojiteljskog dopusta i da ne šalju odmah dijete u vrtić jer njemu u toj početnoj fazi treba vremena da razvije bliskost i privrženost novim roditeljima. Kažu da je to vrijeme nenadoknadivo i da se s djecom može družiti i na drugi način (u igraonici, u parku...). To je mišljenje žena koje su najeduciranije u Hrv. po tom pitanju i mislim da ih trebaš poslušati, pogotavo ako ti ni sin to ne želi.

----------


## špelkica

Ja idem raditi 4 sata dnevno pa zato. Neću ga 8 sati držati u vrtiću, ali svi mi vele da je bolje da ide zbog godina (već je krenuo u predškolski), čak i u Centru su pitali kad će napokon u vrtić.

----------


## ArI MaLi

moje mišljenje a i ono što smo naučili u školici, je svakako da trebate jedno vrijeme provesti skupa bez razdvajanja, ali ako je situacija takva.. nekada jednostavno se nema izbora.. pokušaj Vlasti poslati mail i onda češ dobiti stručno mišljenje iz prve ruke..

njemu neće faliti koji mjesec u vrtiću, a za vas to može puno značiti, i za vaš daljnji odnos..

----------


## sirius

Uh, nemam iskustva sa posvajanjem, ali dijete se iskusilo sigurno i previse kolektiva do sad. Sigurno mu ne bi skodilo biti jos koji tjedan samo u obitelji. Ok, ako se izbora nema , pa se raditi mora, ali ako se ima ... svaki kolektiv moze cekati.

----------


## špelkica

Samo da vam se javim, idemo u vrtić već neko vrijeme i sve je ok, prilagodba je bila uz pokoju suzicu, ono neću u vrtić i pokoji kućni nestašluk, ali smo prevladali uz razgovor, podršku, sad sve sjeda na svoje mjesto. Tete ga svaki put pohvale da je dobar, jedino se malo manje igra s djecom, ali to sam i očekivala.

----------

